# Intradialytic Parenteral/Enteral Nutrition (IDPN)



## TerriN637 (Oct 2, 2008)

Does anyone have a code for Intradialytic Parenteral/Enteral Nutrition (IDPN).
Also, would anyone know the guidelines for billing this.  We have a free standing outpatient dialysis unit who is wanting to bill for this.
Thanks,
Terri Newland, CPC


----------



## lavanyamohan (Oct 2, 2008)

hello,
intradialytic parenteral nutrition therapy is a subset of parenteral and enteral nutrition therapy. Daily parenteral therapy is ‘considered reasonable and necessary for a patient with severe pathology of the alimentary tract which does not allow absorption of sufficient nutrients to maintain weight and strength commensurate with the patient's general condition.' Intradialytic parenteral nutrition therapy is administered to end stage renal disease (ESRD) patients while they are receiving dialysis.

CPT-99601,
       99602(if required),
       99507 if any

HCPCS-
B4164, B4168, B4172, B4176, B4178, B4180, B4185, B4189, B4193, B4197, B4199, B4216, B4220, B4222, B4224, B5000, B5100, B5200 Parenteral nutrition, code range ;

ICD-9 Diagnosis
585 Chronic renal failure 
586 Renal failure, unspecified


----------



## jessgt1 (Jul 12, 2010)

*B4185/b4199*

Are you supposed to bill NDC codes for the B4185 and B4199?


----------

